# NY Yankees 18 APR 07



## bnz506 (Apr 19, 2007)

NY Yankees vs. CLE Indians, 18APR2007

Fun game, I LOVE going to Yankees stadium to watch the game. 

I was in the bleachers so no cool angles  I wish I had the 70-300mm VR for todays game, hopefully ill have it by the end of the year I will totally be going to the All-Star game at Yankee Stadium in '08'

Yanks won 9-2 over the Indians who got spanked two games in a row now by our beloved Yankees. Kei Igawa didnt do bad (thank gawd) the Yanks needed these last two wins.

*Kevin Thompson and Melky Cabrera:*






*Derek Jeter fouls off a pitch:*





*Bobby Abreu:*
*



*

*



*

*A couple watching the game:*





*Yankees victory!:*


----------



## cigrainger (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't even realize you were allowed to bring SLRs to games? Awesome.  I will have to bring mine to a Braves game when I get back to the states.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 19, 2007)

I didnt think we were allowed to also, Ive heard that we cannot bring cameras with interchangable lenses to the Jets games.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG AROD IS RE-DUNK-U-LOUS!!!!!!! His ability to hit in the clutch this year cannot be described into words.

I guess I have to cut him some slack now I have no choice. 

Arod MVP again this year no doubt.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 19, 2007)

How come the stands are so empty?


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 19, 2007)

These picture were taken in the 8th and 9th inning, we pretty much had CLE spanked people started leaving during the 7th and 8th inning


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 19, 2007)

> OMG AROD IS RE-DUNK-U-LOUS!!!!!!! His ability to hit in the clutch this year cannot be described into words.


 
He just did it again today... walk-off HR with 2 outs in the 9th.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I saw, (thats what I was refering to with the Re-dunk-u-lous) 

AMAZING, I hope he goes on a slump real soon that way he can get over that slump and kick ass for the post season.


----------



## JayJay65 (May 6, 2007)

Are you crazy? lol.. (im a Mets fan, but ill try not to spazz too much)

Why did you bring your camera to a baseball game?


----------



## JayJay65 (May 6, 2007)

If your close enough, take pictures of the dugout.. that'd be sweet.. I know in the Mets dugout they are always doing something crazy, like last year, Pedro Martinez always hitting people in the dugout with a rubber bat.. haha!! or when he tied tape on a ball, then threw it into the crowd above the dugout and pulled it away until someone finally got it.. funny stuff..

Tell me how you like the idea when you get a chance please


----------



## bnz506 (May 6, 2007)

Why not bring my camera, I try to bring my camera everywhere I go now.

Next year Ill get better seats, I was going to try to get some this year but Im kind of broke and need a thousand dollars to cover next semester.

I am going to the Yanks/Boston game on the 22nd I have the tickets already... cant wait I hope they dont suck ass.


----------



## firemedic0135 (May 6, 2007)

The YANKEES BLOW ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:er: :er: :er: 

Now way in hell I would claim to be a :thumbdown: :thumbdown: damn yankee fan:thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

   

Seriously though It is on my to do list to get to Yankee stadium sometime before they tear it down and watch my beloved :thumbup: :thumbup: Rangers:thumbup: :thumbup:  whoop some Yankee ASS 

And before you say it I know my Beloved Rangers are not off to a real good start:x .
Just felt like stirring the pot a Little:mrgreen:


----------



## bnz506 (May 6, 2007)

Hell ill admit the Yankees arent off the a great start either but did you get to watch your beloved Texas the first 3 games at start of this month?

I did... now those were some great games.


----------



## firemedic0135 (May 6, 2007)

No I didnt. everytime I tuned into a game they just made me upset and I have become a little irritated at the constant mediocre performances.I will have to review the box scores for those games.


----------



## bnz506 (May 7, 2007)

Ill save you the trouble, they played the Yankees.

I have been upset with the Yankees performance last month but this month they have been doing okay (other than more pitching injuries).  Roger Clemens announced his return which was AWESOME, lets hope he can perform.


----------



## agonzalez (May 8, 2007)

What lens were you using? I'm going to the Marlins (I know, they have lost like 5 in a row ) game tonight... Hope I can get some nice pics...


----------



## GoM (May 8, 2007)

Bleaches in Yankee Stadium

My favourite experience at a live baseball game. (Nothing can top the excitemet of 92-93, even on TV, especially with Carter's walk-off Series-winning HR). And I hate the Yankees.

Now, to hit up Wrigley and Fenway...


----------

